# Головная боль. Сильное напряжение и тяжесть. Ощущение спазма



## Сергей Белгер (28 Сен 2017)

Уважаемые врачи обращаюсь к Вам с просьбой о помощи. Очень трудно. Не могу полноценно работать, испытываю из-за этого упадок сил и нет никакого настроения. Не могу поехать отдыхать, нет никакой радости из-за этого по настоящему ужасного состояния. Начну пожалуй описывать свои симптомы. 

Болею уже четвёртый год. Беспокоит сильное ощущение напряжения в голове, стянутости кожи головы, очень туго и при этом зачастую ощущение спазма, так-же при этом очень часто тяжесть в голове, а иногда голова и шея словно "Каменеют". По утрам ощущение невыспанности, разбитости и усталости, упадок сил, иногда и слабость в течении дня. Сейчас я ещё и нарушил режим дня, так-как практически всегда бессонница ночью. Не могу найти удобное положение для головы. Спазм в шее и голове. Голова и шея зажаты. От этого очень плохо и невозможно уснуть. 

Лечился и принимал - Анвифен(Феннибут) - немного лучше было от него. Мидокалм - % на 20-30 становилось легче. Кавинтон в течении месяца продолжаю принимать. Глицин иногда ещё. Но от Кавинтона особо никаких изменений я не заметил. Принимал ещё НПВС - Терафлекс Адванс, Ибупрофен - но от него давление поднималось и дискомфорт в голове был сильнее. 

При длительном разговоре возникает напряжение сильнее и всё сжимает в голове на 5-10 секунд. Это очень страшно и ужасный спазм. Давление от 120 на 70 до 140 на 80 в основном. Один раз на приёме врача было 160 на 100. Но это было замечено один раз и только на приёме у врача. Дома при измерении на двух аппартах было 120 на 80, 130 - 80. Иногда сердце бывает стучит, но это от волнения. 

Сдавал анализы на сахар, ТТГ, Т3, узи щитовидной железы, но там норма, кроме слегка повышенного гемоглобина(163) и Т3 чуток повышен был. Так-же печёночные ферменты тоже норма. 

Работаю часто за компьютером. Дискомфорт в шее и тяжесть тоже есть, а иногда и тяжесть в глазах. 

Подскажите пожалуйста, как быть и что делать?


----------



## La murr (28 Сен 2017)

@Сергей Белгер, здравствуйте!
Попробуйте определить тип головной боли, которую Вы испытываете, используя этот опросник.
Результат опубликуйте в своей теме.
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## AIR (28 Сен 2017)

Судя по описанию,  обычная , стандартная, ситуация... Так называемая головная боль напряжения, в результате напряжения мышц головы и шеи..  Можно конечно выложить рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами и УЗДГ сосудов шеи и головы,  но необходим и мануальный осмотр.  От таблеток пользы не будет, нужно расслаблять напряженные мышцы.  Желательно обратиться к мануальному терапевту, который разбирается в мышечно-тонических нарушениях шейного отдела позвоночника и владеет мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии.


----------



## Сергей Белгер (29 Сен 2017)

@AIR, благоДарю Вас за совет. Обязательно сделаю рентген шейного отдела с функциональными пробами.


La murr написал(а):


> ...
> Попробуйте определить тип головной боли, которую Вы испытываете, используя этот опросник.
> Результат опубликуйте в своей теме...


Больше на головную боль напряжения похоже.


----------

